# animal crossing the movie in english?



## AngelBunny

hi!

i want to watch animal crossing the movie ( dōbutsu no mori ) but all i can find is the japanese version is there a english version i can watch? if so i would like a link to it

thank you for reading ^.^


----------



## Flare

Hmm how's this? 

https://watchcartoonsonline.to/watch-animal-crossing-2006-full-movie-english-dub/


----------



## AngelBunny

Flare said:


> Hmm how's this?
> 
> https://watchcartoonsonline.to/watch-animal-crossing-2006-full-movie-english-dub/



sorry its still in japanese


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Here you go 

http://www.veoh.com/watch/v78861668dxT79kAD
http://www.veoh.com/watch/v788629102QzkTsJ7


----------



## Sweetened Poison

ArtsyDreamer said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.veoh.com/watch/v78861668dxT79kAD
> http://www.veoh.com/watch/v788629102QzkTsJ7



My hero! 
Lol, seriously though, thanks for sharing the link(s)!
Now to watch it and play ACNL at the same time haha  maybe I can convince my family to watch it with me x3
Was seriously wondering if there even was a version of the movie in English o_o;
(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ​


----------



## PeachTea04

OMG I LOVE THAT MOVIE, it's so sweet :') Hehe that's why I wanted cherries in my town :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Don't wanna say too much, but highly recommend people should watch it


----------



## ShadowDire

*Veoh troubles.*



ArtsyDreamer said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.veoh.com/watch/v78861668dxT79kAD
> http://www.veoh.com/watch/v788629102QzkTsJ7




Hey, uhm do you have trouble as of late with Veoh loading?? I've been trying to wait for it to load but it won't for the life of me.


----------

